# What constitutes a general discussion post?



## richard cameron (Feb 2, 2017)

On page 1 of the general discussion category, I counted 255 posts.  Of these posts 205 of them were moved to other categories.  The question that comes to mind is what constitutes a general discussion post?  I am at a loss trying to understand what the moderators are looking for.   I am not trying to ruffle anyone’s feathers.  I am only reaching out to the powers that be to help me better understand how to post correctly.  I thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

General discussion is a category that is there for threads that don't belong anywhere else.

If there is no category for your thread then I would put it in General Discussion.

If we don't agree & think there is a better place for it, we will move it.

Al


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 4, 2017)

If your post is about cooking several different types of meat in one smoke, then it would be left in General Discussion as one type of meat does not supercede another so we cannot put it in just one specific forum or another.  For example, if you are smoking 3 chicken wings, a piece of pork, a beef arm roast and 4 shrimp on your smoker, then it would be in General Discussion.

If you are smoking polish sausage with sauerkraut and baked beans, then it would be in the Sausage forum.

If you are smoking chicken thighs and potatoes, then it would be in the Poultry forum.  If you are grilling them, however, then it would be in the Grilling Chicken forum.

If you are inquiring about the difference between a bottom round or a rump roast of beef, then it would be in the Beef Meat Selection And Processing Forum.

And so on.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 5, 2017)

A few excellent examples I just encountered!

1) http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258301/dinner-while-getting-projects-going

Posted in General Discussion, about making a grilled cheese sandwich.  Should it go in cheese, smoked cheese, etc.?

But, upon examination, it was made with home made, dry-cured pepperoni as the primary component

So, I put it in the Sausage section.  Makes sense?  The cheeses, bread, etc. were accompanied to the primary meat.

2) http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258282/270-smokers

This was a post about 2 smokers purchased cooking a variety of meats.  There was no mention of the type of smokers.  But, the primary purpose of the post was about the smokers, not the variety of meats cooked on them.  I googled the type of smokers, www.270smokers.com and look under features and that they were charcoal smokers.  I had no idea until I researched it further.  So, I put the post under Charcoal Smokers.  Which, anyone who is looking to get a new smoker would find the information about the 270 line of smokers the most useful and know that they are charcoal fired.

3)  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/71127/luhr-jensen-little-chief-smoker-instructions

This was a post about a used smoker acquired by a user, wondering about a User's Manual, a Little Chief.  It is an electric unit.  So, should it go under Electric Smokers?  But, if you look into the subsequent posts for more clues, the Little Chief is primarily for cooking and smoking fish.  So, that is where I put the post, under the Fish section, where it would be most useful for users.

Of course, should I put a post or posts where they don't belong, please send me a PM (private message) requesting I change a location.     And a drop of honey works very well - kindly be respectful, we're all adults, bad PM's get reported and can result in bad results.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 5, 2017)

Just to piggy back what these guys have said. 

General discussion is for cooking related questions that dont have a specific forum that applies to them.

Blowing smoke around the smoker is BS kinda stuff.


----------



## richard cameron (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you everyone for your explanations.  I found them very informative.  I do appreciate all that you do to keep this a well run forum.


----------

